# Happy Birthday bbq bubba



## cajun_1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## daboys (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba. Have a good one!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 25, 2008)

Crap.   I need to get those electric knives in the mail ASAP!!  



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy birthday!

You probably should post a baby picture of yourself. No U-view, it didn't happen! lol.

have a great day!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 25, 2008)

bbq bubba -  Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Sep 25, 2008)

Bbq Bubba Have A Great And Wonderful Day---Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Bubba!

Hope it's a smokey one!


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba,have a great day


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba, have yourself a brew or two!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the way you think.....































Fitting, don't you think?


----------



## coyote (Sep 25, 2008)

Blaaahaaahaaa....I know thats you, could only be...blaahaaa..
you have a great day.and a good martini while ya smoke the meat of your choice..


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy birthday bubba hope it's a good un


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba have a good one!!


----------



## fireguy (Sep 25, 2008)

have a great bday bubba!!


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba! You cute little devil. lol


----------



## dingle (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a great day Bubba! Happy Birthay!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a great birthday


----------



## 1894 (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a happy !!! 

Baked you a cake:



And got you a present , just follow the rainbow :


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2008)

have a great day dude................


----------



## goat (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a good one Bubba.


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 25, 2008)

Does this mean we have to be nice to you ALL day?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy Birthday Buster


----------



## msmith (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba Have a great day.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy B day dude. Hope ya last a few more!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy birthday Bubba.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, besure ta enjoy yer special day!


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Bubba ya punk! Happy Brithday man... first soda's on ME in a couple weeks  :{)


----------



## allen (Sep 25, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY bbq bubba


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba! I like how they put the red hat on ya to cover the real horns. ;)


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 26, 2008)

happy birthday bubba


----------



## meowey (Sep 26, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

